# A Series of Unfortunate Events!



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Awww, I'm so sorry to hear about your accident. Had something similar happen a couple years ago. A 4 yr. old gelding fell with me and rolled over my foot/ankle, crushing them. I'm a working mom with 3 kids, hubby was out of town for 2 wks, not good...... I was on crutches for about 2 1/2 mos....... therapy for a couple after that.

Hang in there, keep that foot elevated! I would put my cast in a plastic bag, have hubby hoist me up on my horse and then we would just walk around our neighborhood to get me out of the house. Sorry you are stir crazy. 

Catch up on any movies you've missed, plan elaborate menus for future meals, watch trash TV!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Ahh that sucks! I hope your riding again soon!


----------

